# Solved: Symphonic VCR problem



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, some of you have read my post called "VCR wont get power." Well, I figured out the reason was that the surge protector was not plugged in (woops). Now, the display shows the flashing 12:00 AND a flashing tape icon. When i turned it on, I heard a motor running, then after a few seconds, it turned off. My other sony VCR is jammed, and Id like to use the symphonic. The model number is 6450.
If it would help, i will upload a few pictures. Thank you for reading this.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

The problem is the flashing 12:00, and the motor sound? the motor sound is normal when you turn it on it does it for a few seconds... and the 12:00 well thats just one of those famous mysteries... but i'll just leave this link right here


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

No, the problem is that the VCR cant stayon for more than 5 seconds. When the power is off, it shows the flashing 12:00 AND the flashing tape symbol.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok I took the bottem cover off and i found a belt that was stuck. I removed it and replaced it. Now, the power stays on, but the VCR eats tapes.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Just a thought here, but sometimes you can find decent used VCRs at Goodwill stores. I just picked up a nice little Sony 4 head Hi-Fi stereo VCR that was clean as a pin, plugged it in, and all functions work aok. Had a 14 day return policy, and with my senior citizen discount, cost me $7.00 US. They had 4 different VCRs to choose from that day.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

I dont drive


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

I found the problem. Pinch roller was sticky. Replaced and VCR works fine.


----------

